# Met a couple of crazies today.



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

haha  it was awesome meeting you two (Ciddian and Katalyst) hope we'll run into each other again sometime soon!

How are the fishes doing Jess?

The other BA didn't have puffers, so I tried Petsmart Markham, they didn't have em either, but I got a guppy for the 1 gal and a pile of snails for the (someday) puffer!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I am dying to meet those two.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hahaha! You crazy :3

Guess what I saw Clark! Dwarf P's at NMFB D:

If was very nice to meet you too, the fish are doing fantastic! I put them into the planted tank at the top with everyone else and they are all doing fine


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

atclarkson said:


> haha  it was awesome meeting you two (Ciddian and Katalyst) hope we'll run into each other again sometime soon!
> 
> How are the fishes doing Jess?
> 
> The other BA didn't have puffers, so I tried Petsmart Markham, they didn't have em either, but I got a guppy for the 1 gal and a pile of snails for the (someday) puffer!


Moi, crazy? Okay maybe a little! Heck you didn't even get to see my L260 queen arabesque dance! I picked 2 more up today after we left Big Al's lol. Picture a fishy 649 dance LOL!

It was so nice to meet another GTA'er, Andrew gave me the nicest piece of driftwood, I owe you some shrimp!!!  That driftwood is going to go into a 30 gallon malwa sulawesi shrimp tank in the very near future. This gives me some inspiration to get off my butt and get going! I will be sure to post some pictures, am in the middle of acclimating some new fiddies myself. 

It was very nice to meet you too!


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> Hahaha! You crazy :3
> 
> Guess what I saw Clark! Dwarf P's at NMFB D:
> 
> If was very nice to meet you too, the fish are doing fantastic! I put them into the planted tank at the top with everyone else and they are all doing fine


NMFB? Where/what is that?

I'm really liking this guppy I got.... bah on the fence about fish again....  lmao



Katalyst said:


> Moi, crazy? Okay maybe a little! Heck you didn't even get to see my L260 queen arabesque dance! I picked 2 more up today after we left Big Al's lol. Picture a fishy 649 dance LOL!
> 
> It was so nice to meet another GTA'er, Andrew gave me the nicest piece of driftwood, I owe you some shrimp!!!  That driftwood is going to go into a 30 gallon malwa sulawesi shrimp tank in the very near future. This gives me some inspiration to get off my butt and get going! I will be sure to post some pictures, am in the middle of acclimating some new fiddies myself.
> 
> It was very nice to meet you too!


lol, funny we all ended up going to other fish stores after! I want to see pics of that tank with the wood! Glad it will go to good use, its such a cool looking piece.

Enjoy


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Its North American Fish breeders, a long way out of your way thou lol


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

not that far from stouffville, my sister keeps her horse up there


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

NAFB? It's just....all the way down hwy 48 to Kingston road....not too far 


Neat store to check out when you have a chance though.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> NAFB? It's just....all the way down hwy 48 to Kingston road....not too far


considering some of the drives we do, that isn't very bad... about 30-35 min I would think


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

hahahaha thanks guys, I avoid down that way as best I can! If I can't get puffers fairly locally before long I may change my plans for the tank... we'll see. Might make the drive, whats the info on the store?


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

atclarkson said:


> I avoid down that way as best I can!


Me too and I live much closer to it then you do lol. I can count the number of times I've been there since I moved here a few years ago.



> Might make the drive, whats the info on the store?


North American Fish Breeders

www.northamericanfishbreeders.com

2260 Kingston Road
Scarborough, ON M1N 1T9
(416) 267-7252


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks muchly 

Thoughts of 5 guppies in the tank are taking over thoughts on the puffers... lol Much easier to get right now. We'll see lol :S


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

that's like.... right on the water  


bah. likely not going there lmao. Thanks anyhow


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

Did you check out Lucky's at Pacific Mall? They usually have dwarf Pea Puffers...


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

I promised myself I'd never go back to Pac Mall....


yeah I'm a PITA


----------

